# Accumulated snow data



## Daveyo (Nov 21, 2005)

Anyone in NJ know where I can get accumulated snow total data. I would like to be able to go back a few years also. I tried NOAA and they wanted $20.00, maybe there's more info on the site that I missed.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Did you try weatherunderground or weatherbug?


----------



## Daveyo (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Weather underground did the trick, appreciate it!


----------

